
Lossless and Transparency Modes in WebP - cleverjake
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2012/08/lossless-and-transparency-modes-in-webp.html
======
TazeTSchnitzel
A format with lossy alpha transparency! This is good news!

Being able to have graphics with transparent portions, without having to use
bandwidth-hogging PNG will be quite useful.

